# Low light plant LED light systems?



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Hey all, I'm in need of 3 48" led strip lights for my shrimp rack. But I've never used led and I'm completely lost with what to get!! They need to be strong enough to grow my low light plants like Christmas moss, crypts, Java fern and Anubis. I see tons of lights on eBay and I need to do this on the cheap! Any suggestions??

I reposted this in here instead of planted tank incase it gets more views


----------

